# 2011 opinions on Shampoo/Conditioners



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Has anyone tried Animal House's Purely Silk Conditioner? How do you like it? How does it compare to CC or to Pure Paws products? I'm undecided as to what conditioner to buy...Bibu's current conditioner is running out. 

Here are some of the products I have in mind to buy by category (in no specific order). I'm undecided so any previous experience is really appreciated! :thumbsup: I've read older posts but since opinions change constantly, I would like to know what everyone thinks recently.

Please let me know if you use any two products in the same category together (apply one, rinse and apply the second).  The only product I'm decided on is the Spa Lavish Facial Scrub for everyday facial use. :aktion033: 
Here we go!

Shampoo:
1. Pure Paws Ultra Reconstructing
2. Pure Paws Oatmeal & Aloe Vera
3. CC Clean Start Clarifying
4. CC Day to Day Moisturizing 

Whitening (monthly use):
1. Pure Paws Ultra Brightening
2. Bio Groom Super White 
3. CC White on White

Conditioners:
1. Pure Paws Moisturizing Conditioner 
2. Pure Paws Silk Cream (I've read both PP products work well together)
2. Animal House Purely Silk

No Rinse:
1. Pure Paws No Rinse
2. Pro Line Self Rinse Plus

Sorry for the long list, but I'm new to all these wonderful products! :ThankYou:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Most people seem to like the entire Pure Paws line, I have not tried it myself yet. I use Nature's Specialties products, specifically the Plum Silky Shampoo and the Re-Moisturizer with Aloe conditioner. I also use the Plumtastic conditioner but it is a very light conditioner. CC White on White is a good whining shampoo...I use it once per month or every two months.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

My go-to in the past was Pure Paws.

On your list of four categories, I've tried 1, 2, 1, 2 under each list

I bought and am going to try Earthbath, as well as Aroma Paws because they are more chemical-free. 

For the time being, I use Pure Paws for Bijou and Episoothe for Casanova because it is more gentle on the skin. Perfumes and chemicals can be really bad for these little guys- Casanova got a rash twice from using Pure Paws and La Pooch.


----------



## cometgrrl (Dec 31, 2010)

So glad everything worked out and she's back home!

Indy is going in for his neuter on Monday and the first vet we saw (not our normal doctor, who doesn't work Sundays which is when we were there) said "oh, we don't need to pull his baby teeth when we neuter him, they might not be ready to come out at that time, and it can just wait until an annual dental".

I was so mad (at that, and so many other things) that I've told my vet's office that if I have to see that particular doctor again, we will be going elsewhere! Luckily my regular vet will be doing the surgery and pulling those baby teeth!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I alternate from Pure Paws back to Pantene and then back to Pure Paws. It seems to work well for Cosy.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

OH MY LORD. I just bathed Cas and Bijou with the Earthbath Oatmeal Shampoo, and their hair is the whitest, softest, and silkiest I've ever seen!!!!

This is my favorite shampoo ever-- and much more gentle on the skin! The store didn't carry the conditioner so I used it with Pure Paws conditioner as usual. I can't believe how great their hair looks!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm still in love with the TropiClean Awapuhi White Coat Shampoo. Tyler's hair is soft, white and mats less. And it has conditioner in it.


----------



## Vica Victoria (Dec 21, 2009)

I use CC, Animal House and Coat Handler products. I don't like PP just because it is full of fillers like wax and silicons. On my pet maltese I use ONLY Coat Handler. It is not expensive, has no fillers and very gentle on the skin.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Wonderful! Now I have even more shampoos and conditioners to check out. Its always good to use chemical free products. I didn't know PP had that many chemicals until reading it here. There is nowhere on there website where they list their ingredients. Good to know! I'll keep looking.



> OH MY LORD. I just bathed Cas and Bijou with the Earthbath Oatmeal Shampoo, and their hair is the whitest, softest, and silkiest I've ever seen!!!!


I saw their line after you mentioned it and it looks really good. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you're trying a Chris Christensen product, the Spectrum 10 is one of my staples.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

princessre said:


> OH MY LORD. I just bathed Cas and Bijou with the Earthbath Oatmeal Shampoo, and their hair is the whitest, softest, and silkiest I've ever seen!!!!
> 
> This is my favorite shampoo ever-- and much more gentle on the skin! The store didn't carry the conditioner so I used it with Pure Paws conditioner as usual. I can't believe how great their hair looks!


Good to know! Sounds like a great review. 

I use the _Earthbath Mango Tango, Shampoo & Conditioner in One_.
For Tucker, as he likes to EAT BUBBLES! :w00t:

And I have been using it on Coco as she is allergy prone.

I also use the _NuHemp Botanicals_ line. Organic and Biodegradable.
My fav from them is the _Omega Sudz_, it whitens too.

And of course the _Spa Lavish Facial Scrub_, so yummy smelling!


----------

